# Adopted--Toledo,oh-GABBY needs home-owner ill!!!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I sent this along to a friend from another forum that lives in Toledo. Hopefully she can contact her friends there.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny and Maggie's Mom*

Penny and Maggie's Mom

Thanks so much.
Gabby really needs an adopter, or a Foster for the rescue that is trying to help Tami and her out-but they have no fosters!!
http://www.gr-rescue.org/contact-golden-retriever-rescue-resource.html

***I would think it would be so easy to find an adopter for such a beautiful, young, healthy, girl like Gabby.
Tami said she is getting sicker and sicker-I feel SO BAD FOR HER AND GABBY!!!*


----------



## Karen519

*Please*

PLEASE

Is there anyone in Ohio, Tami and Gabby live near Toledo, that can adopt/foster or rescue poor Gabby.

*Tami told me in an email yesterday she is getting sicker and the Golden Rescue she contacted has no open fosters so they can't take her.
They are taking her to an adoptathon this weekend, but Gabby still needs a Foster/Adopter!*
I have Tami's phone number if anyone is interested.
Just email Tami: [email protected]
or
me: [email protected]


----------



## Jax's Mom

OK....spoke to DH, and we can foster, cannot commit to adoption until we make sure our dogs and Abby can get along. If Abby does not find a home through the adoptathon, then maybe we can work something out with transport. I am in NY, she is in Toledo Ohio. We can't make the trip to Toledo, but we can make it part way to PA. I may be do-able if Abby cannot find a home.


----------



## mylissyk

Jax's Mom said:


> OK....spoke to DH, and we can foster, cannot commit to adoption until we make sure our dogs and Abby can get along. If Abby does not find a home through the adoptathon, then maybe we can work something out with transport. I am in NY, she is in Toledo Ohio. We can't make the trip to Toledo, but we can make it part way to PA. I may be do-able if Abby cannot find a home.


Please contact the person in the original message above!


----------



## Jax's Mom

I did, and also sent an e-mail to Karen, so I can get in touch with her via phone. Some people don't check their e-mails too frequently.


----------



## Karen519

*Luisa*

Luisa

Got your email and I will pm you Tami's phone number so you can speak to her.

Your offer is so wonderful!!!!

Let me know after you've talked to her, but I really hope that Gabby will get adopted at this adoptathon this weekend.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I do too, since it would be easier for Tammy to know that she has been adopted by someone close. But if this does not work out, then my offer stands. At that point, maybe we can get some poeple from here to help in the transport?


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Thank you for the kind offer!!!
Let us know what Tami says when you call her.


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

I'll be offline for tonight-have to spend time with Ken and the kids.
Will be back on tomorrow!


----------



## Jax's Mom

Haven't heard anything from Tami yet. Maybe tomorrow....will update if I do hear...Luisa


----------



## Karen519

*Luisa*

Luisa

Yes, let uss know if you hear anything.


----------



## Jax's Mom

OK....I spoke to Tami, Gabby's Mom. Although she was hoping for Gabby to be picked up and taken to the adoptathon, she has not heard from the rescue yet. She is unable to drive Gabby there herself. She asked me to go ahead and try to see if we could arrange a transport for her to NYC, to see what we come up with, so...

IS ANYONE WILLING TO HELP WITH A LEG OF TRANSPORT FROM 

TOLEDO OHIO....ZIP CODE 43615 TO ASTORIA, NY 11105. 

WE ARE ABLE TO DRIVE TO PA...NOT SURE JUST HOW FAR WE CAN GET (OUR CAR ISNT ALL THAT RELIABLE, SO WE COUL GET ABOUT 2 HOURS IN FROM NYC. OF COURSE, IF NEED BE I CAN RENT A CAR TO GO SOMEWHAT FURTHER. 

Karen...should I start another thread on this? I am off to take Jax to the vet and wont be home for a few hours. If you think another post is necessary, could you start it and I will check on the forum when I get back.


----------



## BeauShel

I would start a new thread and title it Need Transport from Toledo Ohio to Astoria NY with the date. There is a list of people in the rescue section that are listed as being able to drive legs, so you might send them pms to ask them to check the thread. Put it in the rescue forum with a link to the other thread. If you need any help just hollar.


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's Mom and BeauShel*

Jax's Mom and BeauShel

Ok, I am hollaring for help. I have never arranged a transport in my life, but this much I do know.

It would be great if we could find enough volunteers here that could do it during the week, but if it needs to be on a weekend-
Next weekend when most people could drive in a transport is Labor Day Weekend-
I don't know if we could get enough drivers.

This is about a 10 hour trip. I am doing a Mapquest from
Toledo, Ohio to Astoria, New York.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Tol...&2s=NY&2y=US&2l=40.7719&2g=-73.930603&2v=CITY

Jax's Mom: We would need to know exactly where in PA you and your Hubby can drive to and also I am concerned that we have a Plan B (a rescue) in the unlikely event that Gabby wouldn't work out with your family. Your offer is so generous and selfless, but I don't want you to be stuck.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I have called the rescue organization that Tami is involved with to find out if anyone can take Gabby to the adopathon. I do think a local adopter would be so much better for her. Not to say I wouldn't take her, but it would be quite easier on Gabby and Tami, as well as all else involved. I am waiting to hear back from them to see where they are at in this before attempting anything further.


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Let me know if you hear back from the rescue-Cindy Laws is wonderful.
I know they all probably work all day, so you might not hear until tonight or tomorrow morning.

Did Tami say she'd call you if she heard from them?

A local rescue/adopter/foster would be best for Gabby.
I'm sure she's a doll, but I have to look out for you, too.

*PS. I emld. my friend Shelli who lives in Sandusky, OHIO, which is about an hour from Toledo, and sent her all of Gabby and Tami's info-thought she might know someone looking to adopt a Golden Retriever.*


----------



## Jax's Mom

I called the rescue and I havent gotten a call back. I left a message with her daughter. If you have any relationship with her,maybe you can call. I will try calling her in the morning since I really don't want Gabby to miss the adoptathon.


----------



## ebenjamin85

I live in Columbus, Ohio. My fiance shot down adopting/fostering a 2nd dog but I am willing to help transport (we're prob. about 2 hrs from Toledo). However, I do not have any availability until the weekend of Sept 11-12 to transport b/c of work and my fiance's graduation next weekend. I will however ask around to see if anyone that I know would be interested in adopting. I know that Sept 11-12 seems like a long time away, but if it's still needed by then I can help.


----------



## Jax's Mom

PLEASE DO spread the word that Gabby needs a new home! I think it would be much better for Gabby to find a home close by! I will be contacting the rescue, but in the meantime, this would be wonderful of you to spread the word. THANKYOU


----------



## ebenjamin85

I will absolutely lobby for Gabby, I also hope that we can find her a home nearby! Have they tried any of the other Ohio resuces? There are several, and I can get you a list of them if that would help.


----------



## Jax's Mom

YES PLZ DO! I would appreciate any help or ideas. Post the numbers and I will call first thing tomorrow.


----------



## ebenjamin85

Here is contact information for the GR rescues in Ohio... I hope this helps!!

*Golden Retriever Rescue Resources*
http://www.gr-rescue.org/contact-golden-retriever-rescue-resource.html
County Road C
Delta, OH 43515
419-822-5872

*Golden Treasures Rescue*
http://www.goldentreasuresrescue.org/
P.O. Box 434
Bath, Ohio 44210
330-659-4767

*Golden Retrievers in Need (GRIN) Rescues Service, Inc. *
http://www.grinrescue.org/
P.O. Box 24365
Cleveland, OH 44124
216-556-4746

*Golden Endings*
http://www.goldenendingsrescue.com/contact.htm
1427 Roxbury Rd. C.H.E.
Columbus, OH 43212
614-488-4966


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'll make those calls first thing in the morning. Thanks so much. I hope one of them has fosters available to take this little girl on.


----------



## Karen519

*Luisa*

Luisa

I know that GRIN takes Purebred Golden Rets.
If you go to Mapquest and put in
Toledo, OHIO (where Gabby Lives) and put city in Ohio and Ohio in destination, you can find out how close each rescue is to Toledo.
*Here's an example: GRIN in Cleveland is 2 hrs. from Toledo
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Tol...s=OH&2y=US&2l=41.499401&2g=-81.695602&2v=CITY*


----------



## Karen519

*ebenjamin85*

ebenjamin

Could you copy the post her about Gabby and her picture and Tami's email address [email protected] and send out to all the people you know in OHIO that might want to adopt her and also email the other three Golden Ret. Rescues with the info.
The Golden Ret. Rescue Resources was contacted already by Tami.
I have Tami's phone number, so if anyone needs it, please email me and I will send to you.
THanks!
Karen
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for gabby!!


----------



## Jax's Mom

I emailed and called Tami, waiting for her reply. I called back the original rescue and left a message, as well as 2 others, GRIN and Golden Endings. I also have a friend with a contact in Ohio that is a rescue (non-breed specific) who she is contacting.


----------



## Karen519

*Got email from Tami*

I emld. Tami to ask if Gabby was going to the adoptathon and she said she doesn't have a ride, so I guess she didn't go.


----------



## Jax's Mom

UPDATE: 

i spoke to Cathy from GRIN, who graciously called the original rescue (Golden Rescue Resource) for me, and found out that Gabby is being taken in by this rescue!!!! There was a "miscommunication" between Tami and the rescue, but they are taking her in....YAY I am so happy for Gabby and her Mom, Tami!


----------



## BeauShel

That is wonderful news. I am so happy for the owner that she can relax knowing her dog will be taken care of.


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

So Golden Ret. Rescue Resource is taking Gabby, or GRIN?
This is UNBELIEVABLE NEWS!!


----------



## Karen519

*Luisa*

LUISA

SO Gabby is being taken in by Golden Ret. Rescue Resource?
Thanks TO ALL of you for working so hard for this girl and her poor sick Mom!!


----------



## Jax's Mom

Yes Karen....that is what GRIN told me. Cathy from GRIN spoke to them personally and they assured her they were taking Gabby in. I have not yet heard from Tami however.


----------



## Karen519

*Luisa*

Luisa

Thanks for everything!!
So glad to hear this!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

I emld. Tami and said that I heard that Gabby is being taken by Golden Ret. Rescue Resource.

Waiting for reply.


----------



## ebenjamin85

I was just able to check in since my last post and am so happy to hear that Gabby is going to a rescue... what great news! I'm sure that she will find a wonderful home and that Tami will be happy knowing that she is close to home. 

Thanks to everyone for thier hard work!


----------



## Karen519

*Ebenjamin*

Ebenjamin

According to what Jax's Mom found out Gabby will be going to Golden REt. Rescue Resource in Delta, Ohio, but I'm sure they could use a foster if you know of someone who would be interested, please contact them!!!

http://www.gr-rescue.org/


----------



## ebenjamin85

Karen-
I'm still passing around her information and letting people know about her. I'm also trying to convince my fiance about fostering... so far it's not looking good but wish me luck! I will do my best to find someone, but I'm sure that if I cannot that the resuce will, I've heard a lot of great things about them.


----------



## Karen519

*Ebenjamim*

Ebenjamin

thanks! Anything you can do to help.
I believe that Golden Ret. Rescue Resource, about a week ago, couldn't take Gabby yet, because they didn't have a foster, but if they adopted dogs out at their Adoptathon this past Saturday, maybe they have one open.
*If your fiance doesn't want you to foster though, it wouldn't be good for you or Gabby!!*

***I've dealt with Cindy Laws of GRRR many times via email, and I have to say she is one SWEET LADY!!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I thought I got an email stating a rescue was going to help Gabby yesterday or the day before.


----------



## ebenjamin85

Karen519 said:


> *If your fiance doesn't want you to foster though, it wouldn't be good for you or Gabby!!*


I agree, that's why I can't commit to anything. We recently bought a house and have a great fenced in yard, but are afraid that with 2 dogs we will have outgrown the hosue before we can have kids here, and we would like to live here for a few years, have our first child, and then move up to a bigger home. I really would like another golden and think that we can make it work, but I absolutely agree that we both have to be 100% comitted before making any decisions... I'm still trying though


----------



## andkristylee

I just saw that Gabby still hasn't been adopted. My husband and I currently live in southern ohio and would be more than happy to give Gabby a new home and our pup Cooper a sister! Is it possible that we could meet at a halfway point? PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## BeauShel

andkristylee
here is the information on who to contact:

*Please if anyone is interested in adopting Tami email her at:
**[email protected]*
*JUST FOUND OUT FROM TAMI THAT SHE LIVES IN TOLEDO, OHIO, SO IF ANYONE IS NEAR THERE AND IS INTERESTED IN FOSTERING,ADOPTING, RESCUING, GABBY PLEASE EMAIL HER, OR IF YOU WANT HER PHONE NUMBER PLEASE EMAL ME **[email protected]** - I have her phone number.
Tami is getting sicker and REALLY NEEDS HELP FOR ABBEY!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Contact CLaws to see if the rescue hasn't taken her in yet.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Myself and Karen were doing the research behind trying to get Gabby placed, and what I last heard from GRIN is that GRRR was taking her in. Tami (Gabby's mom) never contacted me personally to let me know that she was taken, but I am relatively certain she was taken by the rescue (GRRR). 

Andkristylee.....if you want to contact Tami, by all means do so. If the rescue hasnt taken place, she would be thrilled to have a new home for Gabby. She is unable to drive nywhere though, and you would need to arrange for any pickups.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I see...I received an email from a specific person saying they were taking Gabby. I'm glad you and Karen have it covered.


----------



## Jax's Mom

As long as someone is taking Gabby, I'm happy. Was it a rescue Kimm, or was it a independent person?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

The email I received was from a rescue that has already been mentioned. A dog was put down at a shelter a few years ago due to so much confusion, so I'm STEPPING away and hoping the person who contacted me does as was stated. Once a rescue sends me information saying they are taking a dog, I do not ask for further details.


----------



## Karen519

*andkristylee*

andykristylle

you can email Tami at: [email protected] and ask her.
Please let us know what she says.

I just emld. her and asked if the Gold. Ret. Rescue Resource has taken Gabby yet and hope she replies.


----------



## BeauShel

It sounds like the dog was taken by the rescue. And now someone is interesting in adopting her from the forum. so I hope andkristylee has gotten in contact with Tammi or the rescue.


----------



## Karen519

*I emld. Tami*

I emld. Tami to find out if the rescue has taken Gabby, I hope she answers.
She didn't answer my email from the other day.


----------



## Karen519

*Gabby*

Tami never answered my email as to whether the rescue has taken Gabby.

*To ANDKRISTYLEE:* -I have Tami's phone number if you would like to call her, just email me: [email protected] and I will send to you.


----------



## animallover

Prayers for her rescue and a forever loving home.


----------



## Karen519

*Tami*

TAMI just answered my email.
The rescue is still going to take Gabby, but they don't have a foster for her, they don't know when they will, so ANDKRISTYLEE if you would be interested in fostering her contact Golden Retriever Rescue Resource and ask them about fostering for Gabby. Tami is ill so I doubt she could meet you-according to mapquest you live about 3 1/2 hrs. from Toledo. 

http://www.gr-rescue.org/


----------



## Karen519

*Gabby has a wonderful home*

I emld. To ask Tami if Gabby has found a home and she asked that I share this with everyone!!




As of yesterday Gabby has got a new Wonderful Home ! She has a big big yard a underground pool but most of all a great loving new Mom (through Golden Ret. Rescue Resource and Cindy Laws) that Gabby really loves.Gabby gets to sleep with Her new Mom and they are going to dog classes soon.Gabby is also getting a new life jacket because She gets to go out on a pon-tune boat(I think thats right).Every Golden's dream. Thanks to all who helped out in so many ways and Thanks to the Golden Retriever Dog Forums and all there great members who sent Us to the Golden Retriever Rescue Resource-contact GRRR, Inc. Golden Retriever Rescue Resource.They are truly responsible for Gabby's new home. I can never repay all the great and wonderful people Gabby and I met along are journey but I want them all to know We have Them in are hearts forever.If there is anyone interrested in adopting a golden please contact Cindy at the above address and I am sure They are willing to take donations and volunteers.Again Thanks to all !
Dear,Karen can You re -post this message for Me to the board ?


----------



## Jax's Mom

I am sooo happy for Gabby!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm sure this is a great relief to Tami, and great news for Gabby, too. Well done!


----------



## Karen519

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom

*Jax's Mom* helped so much with this too and God Bless Cindy Laws and Golden Ret. Resource for taking Gabby into their rescue and finding her a loving home!!


----------



## ebenjamin85

What a wonderful happy ending


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up for Gabby's good news.
Her Mom, Tami, was so relieved and so happy that Gabby found such a wonderful home!


----------



## GoldenMum

Glad to see Gabby has a happy ending! So hope her mom's health improves, what a selfless thing to do!


----------

